Ask HN: How to request Google and FB to delete data for CA resident? - newera2017
======
lioeters
[https://justdelete.me](https://justdelete.me)

A directory of direct links to delete your account from web services.

HN discussion (4 months ago):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20859212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20859212)

\---

The above was the first thing that came to mind, but deleting your account
doesn't necessarily delete your personal data from their servers. For that you
may need to exercise your legal rights more explicitly.

This may be closer to what you're seeking:

California Privacy Directory
[https://caprivacy.github.io/caprivacy/](https://caprivacy.github.io/caprivacy/)

"California Residents have the right to

\- Know what personal data is collected about them.

\- Know if their personal data is sold or disclosed and to whom.

\- Opt-out of the sale of personal data.

\- Access their personal data.

\- Request businesses to delete all personal information collected about the
consumer.

\- Not discriminate in service for exercising their privacy rights under it.

The following is an alphabetical ordered list of companies and URLs to perform
a Data Subject Access Request (DSAR) and exercise your rights under this law."

